

Ask HN: Best Job Posting Site for Hiring - NoBSWebDesign

What is the best job posting site (e.g. CareerBuilder, Monster, Craigslist, etc.) for hiring a new developer? I'm thinking in terms of response rate and quality of applicants.<p>I know I read an article where some software company blogged on the subject with their results and metrics, but I cannot find that post to save my life. I thought it was either 37Signals or FogCreek.<p>Anyone have any insight?
======
spaghetti
<http://jobs.stackoverflow.com/> What caught my attention was the fact that
you (the potential employer) get a full refund if you're not satisfied with
the responses you receive. Also jobs posted here apparently show up on
JoelOnSoftware boards too.

------
lowkey
have you heard of <http://www.standoutjobs.com> They help employers create
online solutions to engage potential recruits. It's an innovative idea and may
be a good fit.

------
bgnm2000
Startuply is pretty cool

------
steveklabnik
There's a local (to me) startup called The Resumator that does a bunch of
stuff related to hiring. It's mostly about dealing with CVs, but I think he
supports automatic posting to a few sites.

<http://www.theresumator.com/>

